# NoSQL Connection für die Thesis [GWT]



## TheSlowlySnail (9. Okt 2014)

Hallo,
ich möchte in meiner Thesis eine 3D-Modelldatenbank in HTML5 entwickeln. Dafür würde ich gerne eine NoSQL Datenbank verwenden und zum Entwickeln das Google Web Toolkit. Jetzt scheint mir CouchDB als geeignet. Nun scheitert es an der Datenbankverbindung. Beim googlen habe ich nichts gefunden das mir weiterhelfen könnte. Kennt vielleicht jemand ein gutes Tutorial um das Problem zu lösen. Ist CouchDB vielleicht doch nicht die passende Datenbank. Es bringt mich so langsam zur Verzweiflung.

Vielen Dank.

Viele Grüße,

TheSlowlySnail


----------



## taro (9. Okt 2014)

hier nichts dabei? Getting_started_with_Java - Couchdb Wiki


----------

